# Free shipping on Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes products



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been using Nature's Farmacy supplements for the past 18 months very successfully, specifically Dogzyme's Digestive Enhancer (probiotics and enzymes) and Dogzyme's Ultimate (a whole food derived multivitamin). I think they are the most cost effective and high quality supplements I've used yet and Redyre Rottweilers here seems to agree. She features Nature's Farmacy on her kennel website: http://www.redyre.com/raw-diet/

The problem is that Dogzyme's are not widely distributed, although several vendors offer the products at dog shows around the country. Jeanette Pickett, who owns the business, has bred Great Danes for over 40 years.

I have ordered online in the past and paid more than I would like for shipping. I happened to come across a small health oriented business online that is offering the Dogzymes line with FREE SHIPPING within the lower 48 states. www.real-healthy.com is charging the same price as Nature's Farmacy themselves but shipping from NF *starts* at $12. Lisa, who runs the business, is a real dog lover and could not be nicer so apart from the great value she's offering I'd like to help her business out. Otherwise I have no personal interest. Here is a direct link to Real-Healthy's Dogzymes page: http://tinyurl.com/2v944nw

Very complete information on the Dogzymes products is available at the Nature's Farmacy website: www.naturesfarmacy.com


----------

